# CUPS -> XP findet netzwerkdrucker nicht mehr! [solved]

## andi_s

hallo,

bisher lief cups auf meinem gentoo rechner einwandfrei und ich konnte unter XP problemlos einen netzwerkdrucker einrichten und ich verstehe absolut nicht, warum das nach einem update von cups und einer neuinstallation von XP nun nicht mehr geht...

hier mein setup:

gentoo rechner mit cups (version 1.1.23-r7): IP 192.168.1.110

XP rechner: IP 192.168.1.111

gateway/router: IP 192.168.1.1

- ping funktioniert wechselseitig

- die XP firewall habe ich (testweise) deaktiviert

- ich kann die URL http://192.168.1.110:631/printers/myprinter von XP mit firefox öffnen und auch eine testseite drucken etc., also cups, drucker und netzwerk scheinen einwandfrei zu funktionieren.

das problem (koennte ein XP-problem sein oder aber auch ein linux problem - k.a. - denke aber nicht, dass es komplett OT ist):

trage ich die o.g. URL unter XP hier ein,um einen netzwerkdrucker einzurichten und klicke dann auf weiter, dann meint XP (SP2+alle aktuellen patches) immer, dass es den drucker nicht finden kann... 

ich habe es auch schon mit einem eintrag "192.168.1.110 printerserver" in der "hosts"-datei von XP und der entrsprechenden URL versucht, aber auch das hat nichts gebracht...

weiss evtl. jemand was da falsch laeuft bzw. was ich tun kann, um das problem einzukreisen???

ich bin wirklich absolut ratlos, da das bisher so immer funktioniert hat und "im prinzip" ja auch immernoch alles zu funktionieren scheint - bis auf die tatsache, dass XP den drucker nun einfach nicht mehr finden kann!Last edited by andi_s on Sun Jun 18, 2006 11:51 am; edited 4 times in total

----------

## Pegasus87

Also um einen CUPS Server unter Windows nutzen zu können, benötigt man doch zunächst mal Samba, oder irre ich hier?

----------

## andi_s

 *Pegasus87 wrote:*   

> Also um einen CUPS Server unter Windows nutzen zu können, benötigt man doch zunächst mal Samba, oder irre ich hier?

 

ja, da irrst du! cups alleine reicht fuer XP (und hat bei mir ja auch 2 jahre funktioniert!) - nur fuer win9x benoetigt man samba!

siehe hier

----------

## Pegasus87

 *andi_s wrote:*   

>  *Pegasus87 wrote:*   Also um einen CUPS Server unter Windows nutzen zu können, benötigt man doch zunächst mal Samba, oder irre ich hier? 
> 
> ja, da irrst du! cups alleine reicht fuer XP (und hat bei mir ja auch 2 jahre funktioniert!) - nur fuer win9x benoetigt man samba!
> 
> siehe hier

 

Achso, wusste ich nich, dass das bei XP schon ohne geht...

Ich hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem, allerdings auf eine mDebian Rechner, der konnte den Cups Drucker auf dem anderen PC auch nicht finden, Fehler war hier ein falsch eingerichteter Router. Aber das sollte bei dir ja eigentlich soweit alles stimmen.

----------

## schmutzfinger

Probier mal spasshalber ne Knoppix CD in dem Windows Rechner. Da in die clients.conf den Server eintragen und du solltest in Knoppix die Drucker von cups haben. Wenn drucken da geht dann ist Windows Schuld, wenn nicht dann vielleicht der Server.

----------

## andi_s

 *schmutzfinger wrote:*   

> Probier mal spasshalber ne Knoppix CD in dem Windows Rechner. Da in die clients.conf den Server eintragen und du solltest in Knoppix die Drucker von cups haben. Wenn drucken da geht dann ist Windows Schuld, wenn nicht dann vielleicht der Server.

 

tja, knoppix ist leider kein "spass" fuer mich, da sich alle versionen >3.9 auf meinem XP rechner (notebook) beim konfigurieren aufhaengen (mal wieder eine software, die verschlimmbessert wurde - hmpf) und die 3.9er zwar das benoetigte wlan-modul mitbringt, aber es mir dennoch (trotz korrekter einstellungen) nicht gelingt eine wlan verbindung zum router aufzubauen... (das wlan-modul ist -glaube ich- auch eine sehr fruehe/fehlerhafte version)

davon mal abgesehn wuerde das dennoch keinen aufschluss ueber das problem geben:

koennte ich von linux zu linux ueber das netz drucken aber von xp zu linux nicht, dann waere es immernoch moeglich, dass es ein fehler in cups sein koennte, der aber nat. nicht auffaellt, wenn beide rechner ueber cups kommunizieren, weil sie ja den selben fehler haben...

ich habe inzwischen zwar auch eher XP im verdacht, aber eindeutig sagen kann man das nicht, allerdings habe ich hier noch etwas gefunden, was zwar nicht viel weiterhilft, aber derjenige hat ebenfalls ein derart merkwuerdiges/aehnliches problem...

weiss evtl. HIER jemand, warum XP den port 631 ignoriert und 8080 benutzt??? (koennte bei mir ja das selbe problem sein, wobei ich tcpdump nicht installieren will, denn das macht meiner erfahrung nach das ganze system instabil) ich werde mal versuchen den cups-server auf port 8080 laufen zu lassen - mal sehen was passiert - muesste dann ja eigentlich klappen, wenn XP bei mir ebenfalls einfach port 8080 benutzt...

sollte das nicht klappen, dann werde ich eine aeltere version von cups emergen und hoffen das es dann wieder klappt... leider weiss ich nicht mehr welche version bei mir einwandfrei lief )-:

frage: hat jemand cups 1.1.23-r7 und XP+SP2+alle patches erfolgreich am laufen???

----------

## think4urs11

Also wenn du auf http:/192.168... mittels Explorer zugreifst funktioniert es sagst du, korrekt?

Warum hast du dann im Durcker-Dialog etwas anderes eingetragen? Sieht so aus als hättest du da statt <hostip>:<port> <hostname>:<631> benutzt.

Jedenfalls steht im Screenshot 'erva:631/printers/...'

wild guess: Du benutzt unter XP einen Proxy und der fühlt sich für diesen Hostnamen '...erva' zuständig?

----------

## SinoTech

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> wild guess: Du benutzt unter XP einen Proxy und der fühlt sich für diesen Hostnamen '...erva' zuständig?

 

Hat nichts mit einem Proxy zu tun. Aber Windows kann die Namen im lokalen Netz nur auflösen, wenn auf dem entsprechenden Computer auch Windows oder (falls Linux) Samba läuft (Keine Ahnung welches Protokoll da benutzt wird). Willst du also den Rechnernamen einer Linuxkiste im Druckerdialog angeben, so muss auf der Linuxkiste Samba laufen (oder wenigstens IP <-> Name in der hosts Datei von Windows stehen).

Mfg

Sino

----------

## think4urs11

Das ist so nicht richtig.

XP ist absolut in der Lage ohne Wins zu arbeiten. Ein DNS-Server im Netz  (oder eben die /etc/hosts lokal aber das ist letztlich arbeitsintensives Gebastel bei >=3 Maschinen) alleine ist absolut ausreichend um lokale Namen aufzulösen, dazu brauchts kein Samba.

Zugegeben ist mein 'Proxy-guess' trotzdem ziemlich wild. Windows verhält sich zwar manchmal sehr seltsam aber das Verhalten wäre mir dann doch auch neu.

----------

## andi_s

also der screenshot ist nicht von mir sondern von hier! ich habe da natuerlich meine URL eingetragen und das protokoll, das benutzt wird, heisst IPP und das koennen sowohl cups, als auch XP - wie gesagt das lief bei mir ja auch alles jahrelang (und nochmal: auch ohne samba!!!)

an einen proxy habe ich bei dem 8080 port-problem auch gedacht und es ueberprueft, aber bei mir ist in XP kein proxy eingestellt... wobei ja auch noch nicht klar ist, ob das bei mir ueberhaupt so ist. ich werde es nachher mal versuchen cups auf port auf 8080 laufen zu lassen und dann einfach nochmal eine alte cupsversion emergen, wenn das nicht klappt (im momen habe ich dazu keine zeit)

mal sehen...

----------

## SinoTech

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Das ist so nicht richtig.
> 
> XP ist absolut in der Lage ohne Wins zu arbeiten. [...]
> 
> 

 

Ahh .. WINS heißt das Protokoll. Merci.

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...] Ein DNS-Server im Netz  (oder eben die /etc/hosts lokal aber das ist letztlich arbeitsintensives Gebastel bei >=3 Maschinen) alleine ist absolut ausreichend um lokale Namen aufzulösen, dazu brauchts kein Samba.
> 
> [...]
> ...

 

Ok, liegt evtl. daran das mein Router nur DNS anfragen ins I-Net auflöst und nicht für das lokale Netz. Insofern sind bei mir die lokalen Namen nie aufgelöst worden (ausser Linuxrechner hatte samba am laufen). Aber egal .. ist ja anscheinend auch nicht sein Problem  :Sad: .

Mfg

Sino

EDIT:

@ andi_s

Schau doch mal in den Logs von cups nach. Da siehst du wenigstens ob eine ANfrage von deinem Windowsrechner durchgekommen ist (und evt. den Fehler) oder ob gar nichts angekommen ist.

Zur Not kannst du auch einfach mal "ethereal" installieren. Ein guter Netzwerksniffer, der auch sauber und stabil läuft  :Smile: .

----------

## think4urs11

Check mal in /etc/cups/mime.types und /etc/cups/mime.convs die Zeilen mit application/octet-stream.

Beide dürfen *nicht* auskommentiert sein.

----------

## andi_s

also bei der installation bin ich damals so vorgegangen, wie in http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/printing-howto.xml beschrieben, d.h. mime zeilen sind nicht auskommentiert (hatte das auch schon ueberprueft)

das mit port 8080 hat sich uebrigens erledigt... das ist offensichtlich nicht mein problem - hat auf jeden fall nichts gebracht den port in cups zu aendern! (der  typ mit diesem problem hatte wohl wirklich in XP einen proxy eingestellt)

im cups.log sind keine anfragen von windows zu sehen, wohl aber anfragen, wenn ich ueber firefox auf dir URL zugreife...

EDIT:

ich habe cups angehalten, die datei /etc/cups/ppds.dat geloescht und danach cups wieder gestartet. cups hat eine neue ppds.dat erstellt und nun geht es wieder!

merkwuerdig....

auf jeden fall lag es wohl scheinbar doch irgendwie daran, dass ich cups upgedated hatte und nicht an XP...

anyway, vielen dank fuer die hilfe!Last edited by andi_s on Sun Jun 18, 2006 11:53 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## schmutzfinger

 *andi_s wrote:*   

> 
> 
> tja, knoppix ist leider kein "spass" fuer mich, da sich alle versionen >3.9 auf meinem XP rechner (notebook) beim konfigurieren aufhaengen (mal wieder eine software, die verschlimmbessert wurde - hmpf) und die 3.9er zwar das benoetigte wlan-modul mitbringt, aber es mir dennoch (trotz korrekter einstellungen) nicht gelingt eine wlan verbindung zum router aufzubauen... (das wlan-modul ist -glaube ich- auch eine sehr fruehe/fehlerhafte version)
> 
> 

 

Naja knoppix kann da bestimmt recht wenig dafür. Die machen ja nix weiter als nen aktuellen kern und aktuelle Programme zusammenzupacken. Ich habe auch schon die Erfahrung gemacht das knoppix auf notebook problematisch sein kann, vor allem bei Billighardware. Aber mit den richtigen Optionen beim booten kann man das fast immer lösen, ausserdem gibts noch nen haufen andere live linuxe.

----------

## andi_s

 *schmutzfinger wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Naja knoppix kann da bestimmt recht wenig dafür.
> 
> 

 

ich will und werde hier nicht ueber knoppix diskutieren, d.h. das ist mein letzter kommentar dazu:

1. auf meinem notebook lief gentoo bereits einwandfrei, also an der hardware liegt es "normalerweise" nicht (werde dort gentoo auch wieder installieren, wenn ich die zeit dazu habe...)

2. knoppix 3.9 bootet ja einwandfrei (ohne parameter zu aendern etc.) und erkennt auch 99% der hardware des notebooks korrekt

3. das schlimme ist, dass sich knoppix 4+5 dagegen beim versuch die hardware zu erkennen nun aufhaengen, also wurde da eindeutig "verschlimmbessert", d.h. es ist durchaus ein "knoppix"-problem, denn vorher hats ja funktioniert - also das ist ein hausgemachter fehler...

egal, es kommt eh bald wieder gentoo 64bit parallel auf den XP rechner und knoppix brauche ich ohnehin normalerweise nur, um grub wieder in den bootsektor zu schreiben...

und da hast du recht, das koennte ich sicher auch mit einer neuen knoppix version machen, wenn ich mit "failsafe" (oder so) boote, aber es spricht eben nicht gerade fuer knoppix, wenn etwas, das mal funktioniert hat, so "verbesssert/optimiert" wurde, dass es nun nicht mehr funktioniert.

geht eh nix ueber gentoo  :Wink: 

----------

